# i dont know what to do



## hidden_cry (Sep 14, 2005)

With all my problems and my cousin dieing then the guy i love tryed to kill himself. i need something to help so i started smoking it works but when it gets to hard i get something else,and i dont want to have to depend on drugs to be ok... soo can someone help

Ashley


----------



## Retired (Sep 14, 2005)

Ashley,

It's especially hurtful when someone close to us tries to hurt himself added to the grief you already feel following the loss of your cousin.  

There are resources available where you can get direction and support.  In Ontario you can call the Canadian Mental Health Crisis line at:

*(866) 996-0991*

Online you can find  local resources*HERE*


----------

